# Glass stained from algae--how to clean?



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

My 55 gallon tank was purchased used a couple of years ago and it came with some bad brown algae dried all over the glass. I scrubbed it really well before setting it up, but have never been able to get all the brown staining off the glass. While I was living in Colorado, I had issues with this same brown algae growing in the tank all the time (It's something about the water there, it grew in all my tanks uncontrollably). I am not having issues with it now, but the glass is badly stained with the remains of this algae and I can't seem to get it off. I scrub at it almost daily with a stiff brush, and nothing. When the tank has been empty, I have worked at it with baking soda, with salt, with bleach, and even tried Comet cleaner...all I managed to do was put some new scratches in the glass. 

Does anyone else have this problem, or know what to do about it? I'd rather not take the tank apart for cleaning it if I can avoid it. But the discoloration is annoying and I'd like it gone. One of the front corners is so bad I can't even see through it!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Have you tried vinegar?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah. It didn't do much. The only thing that seemed to be at all successful was something abrasive like salt and baking soda. This stuff was some seriously bad algae when I got it in my tanks; nothing seemed to kill it. I think it was growing in the water system (unchlorinated private well) because even the cats' water bowl would grow brown algae after a day or two.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I use a stainless steel scrubbing pad that you would get to scrub really nasty dishes or the rims on your car. You have to use a TON of elbow grease but I have dealtt with it and it can be removed.


----------



## steve_dowg2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

Try a razor blade. They sell these nice little things that hold razor blades at home depot and lowes. You can scrape good with them. =)


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Tried the razor blade once already. It works good for getting hard water stains off, but didn't do anything about the algae.

I did a huge water change today, so while the tank was mostly empty I scrubbed at it some more with the steel dish scrubbie and some coarse salt...It helped quite a bit. I can't get the rest of it off without draining the tank completely and taking everything out of it, but it at least looks better. 

I nearly killed my fish with the water change! We are on a private well system that is not chlorinated, but the engine that pumps the water into a tank for the neighborhood to use failed, and we were without water entirely for a week. The city came out and filled the tank with water from the city system (chlorinated of course) since 250 houses were without water. Well, I forgot that it was city water and didn't use any dechlorinator, because I usually don't, with the well water. About an hour later I notice all the fish are acting funny, gasping at the top. I check the CO2 and the filter and everything is fine. Do some water tests, everything fine. Sit and wonder for a while what's going on...then it dawned on me when I smelled the chlorine in the water! The good news is, all the fish are ok; the bad news is, the city water will be gone tomorrow morning and we are waterless again for up to another week.


----------

